# On a Scale of 1 - 10..



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how would you rate breeding bettas? 1 being the easiest and 10 being the hardest.

Can't wait to hear from you. :3


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm no breeder, but I'm darn sure it's a 10.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> I'm no breeder, but I'm darn sure it's a 10.


+1


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

182, 956. 

This is my 6th try coming up in a week! And I haven't even had a wrap >.> I give them clean water, live, frozen food, a 10 gallon, and Indian Almond leaves. But nothing yet. Pfft and I heard someone tell me breeding bettas was easy, raising Fry was the hard part. 

If thats true. Kill me. Please.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol... Y'all are really funny. Even if it is a 10, I still want to give it a try. I know I'm gonna enjoy it <3


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

If enjoying=wanting to throw your male in the toilet because everytime the female goes to his nest with her head down and submissive, and he attacks and chases her away. 

Then yes, you'll enjoy it lol. 

No but really it is fun so far seeing them interact, I just wish I had fry to show for it :/ That seems like more fun. Hopefully next time I'll have fry


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe you should try a diffrent female with that male? That's all I can guess, sounds like he doesn't like her o-o....


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going to dry a different pair, some Royal Blue HMPK's. I've tried other pairs in the past that didn't work, although that's probably because the female was bigger then the males, and beat them into a corner trying to force them to wrap her :/ 

I guess they just don't like big women. Poor Daxia


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Rofl.... Sorry but that was just So funny. Let me know how that pair goes, I'll hopefully have everything set up by then and I can maybe buy a pair or 2.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you have homes for the fry? Places to keep the males that get aggressive? Time to do bunches of water changes? :3


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol thanks. 

Goodluck. Just make sure you everything ready before you put the pair together, tank, heater, light, sponge filter, as well as food for the fry. They'll also need a grow out tank, which is bigger then the spawn tank. Start collecting jars now lol You'll need them. I'm just going to order Beany baby containers, they seem good for fry.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have almost everything besides the jars, food, & a tank that's larger then a 10gallon but I already know where I can get a 20 gallon for cheap.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I only tried breeding once and I had great success the first time I put my male(Dobby) and my female(my white DeT girl) the got along amazing no chasing or nothing they swam around and he wrapped her I had only one problem my male was to small to wrap around my big momma he wrapped her but could not get a tight enough grip to really squeeze all and all nobody had a nip on them I'm just waiting for my male to grow up a little more.In my personal opinion the fry are the hard part.I would still give breeding in general a 10 cause it is so time consuming and it's quite the process.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Hannah what food are you going to get for the fry? I'd suggest BBS or Microworms, but you can feed Infusoria for the first few days, as long as you have some live plants and light. Also do you have food to condition the pair on? Blood worms work great, Hikari is probably the best. Its like $6 at Petsmart.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm planning on ordering/buying that stuff like a week before I get ready to buy my first pair. I've been reading and I'm already planning on getting BBS or Microworms, as for the Infusoria, I had read about it on one site, and I was planning on researching it before I baught some. Thanks for letting me know about that.

I had also heard about bloodworms for them, never hikari though. Now I know, thanks again.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Hikari is just a brand of food, Hikari Bloodworms are the best type of bloodworm IMO. Also you can make Infusoria yourself, just get a jar of dechlorinated water, put like 2 pieces of lettuce in it, and put it in the sunlight. It should be good after a week or two.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright. Great tips to know .


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

hannah16 said:


> Lol... Y'all are really funny. Even if it is a 10, I still want to give it a try. I know I'm gonna enjoy it <3


Keep in mind I don't know you yet, please don't get offended by any of this. I do not in any way mean it in a hurtful tone.

You should give JS Christian's latest thread a look.
I think you'll find it interesting. (and funny. I laughed)

What I need to know are these:
*How are your betta fish housed right now? Everyone will need hard details.*
*How many years of experience have you had with bettas?*
*How much research have you put into the care of betta fish as pets?*
*How much research have you put into the breeding of betta fish?*
*Why do you plan on/want to breed betta fish?*

The answers to all of these will help. People have gotten cat and dog on this forum since I had my fall semester break from posting.
If you're not willing to take advice then you'll get eaten alive. Watch out, and be smart.
People on here have YEARS of experience.
I: do not. But! I will say I have tried owning these lovely fish before and had a lot of trouble in the past. I spent fall break reading up and asking my sister questions and through winter break until today I have researched the walstad planted tank method. That's over 3 months researching the walstad method alone. Just one way to create a suitable living enviornment for a fish.
You have to be willing to put 10 times that into researching how to make sure the two fish don't kill each other, much less breed.
And even after all that you can only learn some things from experience.

I love this site and everyone here is beyond helpful, please take their advice seriously, we all just want to help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Spawning Bettas-easy.......rearing fry can be tricky but not all that hard if you start out right...

Lots of different ways to both spawn and rear fry....it can cost you as much as you want it to or not.....it can be time consuming or not.....lots of easy and lower cost ways to do both...spawn and rear fry...with the right kind of setup to start...the setup can do most of the work for you and make spawning easier for both the breeders and you and in turn easier to rear the fry.....but this setup can take a few months to get it ready to do the work for you and to grow enough live food to support fry for the first couple of weeks......

Spawning this species can be lots of fun, low cost, easy and very rewarding......in my opinion/experience.......

One thing that can make spawning easy.....live foods mass fed to the breeders while they are in separate containers located in an area that they can't see each other...neither of which are in the spawning tank...

Great live foods to mass feed-mosquito larva, new born guppy fry, white worms and other freshwater larva critters- usually found in containers of water out your back door.....

Processed fish food has its place- but I have found nothing replaces live food for pre-conditioning fish to spawn....

Pre-conditioning is very important especially for the female...you want to start off with strong healthy eggs to increase odds of healthy strong fry that will grow and develop properly....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am going to say it is a 10 if it is done the right way with the right goals....


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has commented, I'm keeping everything your saying in mind.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

1 to 10... 1 being getting my fish to swim... 10 being getting my dog to loose leash walk... spawning is a 4.

Raising fry, culling, working towards something meaningful with your breeding... now that's a 10.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Now, now...if you are talking about goals and the ease of getting to the point or ideal Betta in your plan...that would be 10+....quality or your goal is not fast nor easy.....and it wouldn't be much of a challenge if it was.....that is half the fun.....in my opinion...the challenge to create while still being responsible and respectable......all part of the plan....

In reality....when you are creating based on your plan.....you have to cull hard....personally...I cull down to 20 at the most.....more than this and you can make a hobby...work-in the beginning....once your line breeds true then you go for numbers............ I go for quality more than quantity in some of my spawns...granted with some that breed true- I will go for quality and quantity.....but I have been doing this for many, many years and have a buyer for every fish and invert I breed.....(I breed more than just Bettas)......

I was reminded once that I have different types of setups...and this is true.....being a naturalist I have a different view........


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm greatful for all comments & I'll keep everything in mind. 

Anyone else -

On a scale of 1 - 10, what would you rate breeding bettas? 1 easiest, 10 hardest.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Breeding 4. Raising fry 10+.


----------

